# Hornets starting PG: Dickau or Claxton?



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

This one's killing me! I have no idea....


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think Dan would deserve it, he had some really stellar games so far this season and I can't remember of Speedy playing that good this season...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think that Claxton is much better player than Dickau but I wouldn't let him start yet... He has to deserve it like anyone else.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

It's not important who starts, it's important who finishes!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I would hope Claxton becomes the starter and is solid. At least it would mean we got something out of giving away an all-star PG.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

claxton definately has the potential, in the games this year where he started while fisher was out, he's contributed consistently. we'll just have to see however, it really doesn't matter whos the better pg, its who can run the offense that byron has layed out better.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedy is pretty good look at his numbers 13pts 6ast 1.9stl. He can play and can go on big runs. They will be a good point guard combo.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd give it to Dickau for the first few games until Claxton gets used to his teammates, the plays, and the lack of fans. After that, let Claxton start, I consider him the better player.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I would start Dickau for a game or two, and then it's Claxton all the way.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd give it to Dickau for the first few games until Claxton gets used to his teammates, the plays, and the lack of fans. After that, let Claxton start, I consider him the better player.


whys he gotta get used to the lack of fans, he just came from the golden state warriors :laugh:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Start Dan!! He has earned his spot in New Orleans!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> whys he gotta get used to the lack of fans, he just came from the golden state warriors :laugh:


Yeah, but New Orleans games look like 1/2 or less attendance, while GS games seem better (although neither team is on TV much, so, without game-by-game attendance statistics, I can only remember the 3-4 games combined I've seen them). Baron Davis should also raise attendance in GS, not just because he's a star, but because he's from California. I doubt many people are going to pay to see Dale Davis and Speedy Claxton in a Hornets uniform.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree let Dan start until Claxton proves otherwise. I dont care really I just want the best PG on the floor.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Yes, Speedy is a better player, but Dickau is playing well and showing consistency. I would say let Dickau start and let Speedy earn it.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I would now say, start Dan Dickau but give both about 24 - 28 minutes...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Claxton is the better player, but I'd start Dickau until Claxton proves it and gets used to his new teammates.


----------

